# Dangerous to own a lowrider?



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

I am new here and got into lowriding in 2011, ever since then ive heard things that like i could get shot, jacked, and so on. Just want to know if its dangerous or not. I live in Los Angeles also. Saying stuff like if im at a red light some thug or something can put a gun to my face and jack me or something. Im planning to get a regal and put 13z on it and make it my daily driver( no hydros).


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

The late '80's and early-to-mid '90's I recall being particularly bad. I remember hearing about people getting shot to death over Daytons in LA, and Trus in Houston. Now though as far as I'm concerned, just have common sense, know where you're at, and the majority of the time you should be fine (as with anything else in life). It never hurts to have a CCW and good insurance, anyhow.


----------



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yea its just i heard people getting hit up, getting jacked at red lights and stuff, tryin to jack your ride and so on. Just wondering if i should be worried. Basically hearing that I am risking my life by driving 1.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

with a regal on chinas? i wouldn't worry too much :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

CustomMachines said:


> with a regal on chinas? i wouldn't worry too much :cheesy:


 lol like in general bro, i have a very huge passion for lowriders and I always here stuff like this.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't tell of trolling or not...


No its not danderous, its about as dangerous as rolling a new car in a bad neighborhood. Its the same crap. 

The only aspect that dangerous is when you have a juiced 64 on the freeway with a 2" extension swerving on some 13's white knuckling it while the guy besides you is telling you to hit it!


----------



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Can't tell of trolling or not...
> 
> 
> No its not danderous, its about as dangerous as rolling a new car in a bad neighborhood. Its the same crap.
> ...


 Not trolling lol im serious, lots of people been telling me stuff like this.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Who? If your an asshole in every day life and don't show respect then yea things can get dangerous but that's not just in the Lowrider community but rather in all walks of life. I show respect and I get respect back. 

Never any issues at car shows either. This is a grown man sport, ain't no time for drama. Its usually those on the outside looking in that like to cause issues. Ignore it and enjoy your ride! Don't be stupid and just use common sense.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lowriderlife63 said:


> I am new here and got into lowriding in 2011, ever since then ive heard things that like i could get shot, jacked, and so on. Just want to know if its dangerous or not. I live in Los Angeles also. Saying stuff like if im at a red light some thug or something can put a gun to my face and jack me or something. Im planning to get a regal and put 13z on it and make it my daily driver( no hydros).


Where the hell are you from? Asking because chances are, with the knowledge you have of the game you must live where they dont give a fuck about lowriders.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Didnt yo mama warn you about them cholo cars!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't believe what I just read.. no disrespect bro, but I just had to lmao


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Skim said:


> Where the hell are you from? Asking because chances are, with the knowledge you have of the game you must live where they dont give a fuck about lowriders.


x2.. and with that type of fear you're bound to get jacked on gp


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Once again, no disrespect intended.. I don't mean to come off like an asshole.. Back in the days yes, a lot of jacking was going on. But not just with cars.. leathers, designer glasses.. you could even get jacked for your shoes.. "say bruh, what size is them jordans" lol


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

quit.being a lil girl nd get your car. roll that shit if u really love lowriders. nobody said it yet so i will..... quit being a fucking pussy!! who the.fuck u hang out with? Carlton from the fresh prince of bel air? do what the fuck u want!!!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

187PURE said:


> Once again, no disrespect intended.. I don't mean to come off like an asshole.. Back in the days yes, a lot of jacking was going on. But not just with cars.. leathers, designer glasses.. you could even get jacked for your shoes.. "say bruh, what size is them jordans" lol


^^^^^has only seen that in movies or read about it


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

CustomMachines said:


> with a regal on chinas? i wouldn't worry too much :cheesy:


Beat me to it (no joto)! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Lowriding is not for PUSSSIES........IF You scared go to Church ! Highway speed on 13s rollin up Dank .......!!! This aint for Girlscouts....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> ^^^^^has only seen that in movies or read about it


who?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Lowriding is not for PUSSSIES........IF You scared go to Church ! Highway speed on 13s rollin up Dank .......!!! This aint for Girlscouts....


Homie you ever heard of North Side G's from your city? They had a tite ass track called "Satisfaction"


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

LMFAO


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Lowriding is not for PUSSSIES........IF You scared go to Church ! Highway speed on 13s rollin up Dank .......!!! This aint for Girlscouts....


Omaha, Nebraska:roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

70monte805 said:


> ^^^^^has only seen that in movies or read about it


:roflmao:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

You must be talking to that puto FCE..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lowriderlife63 said:


> I am new here and got into lowriding in 2011, ever since then ive heard things that like i could get shot, jacked, and so on. Just want to know if its dangerous or not. I live in Los Angeles also. Saying stuff like if im at a red light some thug or something can put a gun to my face and jack me or something. Im planning to get a regal and put 13z on it and make it my daily driver( no hydros).


Daily rode my regal for 4 years here in Chicago. Never had an issue. Be more worried about the police fucking with you, fools keying it while its parked than being jacked for the $300 wheels.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

lowriderlife63 said:


> I am new here and got into lowriding in 2011, ever since then ive heard things that like i could get shot, jacked, and so on. Just want to know if its dangerous or not. I live in Los Angeles also. Saying stuff like if im at a red light some thug or something can put a gun to my face and jack me or something. Im planning to get a regal and put 13z on it and make it my daily driver( no hydros).


lol Nah man. HOWEVER, if you ride on Forgi's(donk shit) then you will get got :thumbsup: I wasn't old enough to see the wil days of lowriding(imagining you weren't either) but I heard it was crazy. Toe taggin' ****** for anything. Nowadays, They jack ****** who have LS's and or LT1s in their cars(trailblazers, the old vettes and camaros) even a 350 or as previously stated, Forgiatos But never just a LOWRIDER. Then again, that's just in Detroit. Idk about anything about Cali.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> lol Nah man. HOWEVER, if you ride on Forgi's(donk shit) then you will get got :thumbsup: I wasn't old enough to see the wil days of lowriding(imagining you weren't either) but I heard it was crazy. Toe taggin' ****** for anything. Nowadays, They jack ****** who have LS's and or LT1s in their cars(trailblazers, the old vettes and camaros) even a 350 or as previously stated, Forgiatos But never just a LOWRIDER. Then again, that's just in Detroit. Idk about anything about Cali.


That's true.. I know 2 guys that got there shit stolen, stripped, and burned beyond recognition


----------



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

Reason i asked is because my cousin told me all this happened to his friends.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

lowriderlife63 said:


> Reason i asked is because my cousin told me all this happened to his friends.


Yeah but you need 2 know you can get shot,stabbed, murked for anything. Your car, your race, your looks, your cloths, your existence, hell even for no real shitty ass reason. Just cause a motherfucker can.

There is no prevention from another motherfucker looking to take your head off for whatever reason they think legit. All you can do is ride and live your life. The Decisions you make, how you present yourself are the biggest factor in general, but even then some sick bastard can always come outta left field and fuck your situation up.

Shit happens, when it happens, deal with it. simple as that. 


and before peoples talk a bout bring the heater, I'm not saying u can blast first, I'm saying if someone wants 2 do u harm for no reason, you can't prevent that.Sick ass people in this world.


----------



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

Courage said:


> Yeah but you need 2 know you can get shot,stabbed, murked for anything. Your car, your race, your looks, your cloths, your existence, hell even for no real shitty ass reason. Just cause a motherfucker can.
> 
> There is no prevention from another motherfucker looking to take your head off for whatever reason they think legit. All you can do is ride and live your life. The Decisions you make, how you present yourself are the biggest factor in general, but even then some sick bastard can always come outta left field and fuck your situation up.
> 
> ...


 Very true, thanks for the advise.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

only thing dangerous in lowriding is cops. busting a hose or fire from bad wiring. back then when lowriding was super popular there was a lot of jacking for cars and parts or wheels for their own cars, these days your average car thief wouldn't know what to do with a lowrider they are more after whats popular now like new cars on big rims or trucks and Hondas more of a demand for those so car thieves know they'll be able to get rid of them fast. but if youre in LA, look it up the law passed this week you can ride and walk around strapped and have a concealed gun on you and its legal, look it up so if you are that worried get a strap now you don't even have to make a stash spot you can have it on your waist


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1143414/se...lifornia-court-overturns-concealed-carry-law/


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Courage said:


> Yeah but you need 2 know you can get shot,stabbed, murked for anything. Your car, your race, your looks, your cloths, your existence, hell even for no real shitty ass reason. Just cause a motherfucker can.
> 
> There is no prevention from another motherfucker looking to take your head off for whatever reason they think legit. All you can do is ride and live your life. The Decisions you make, how you present yourself are the biggest factor in general, but even then some sick bastard can always come outta left field and fuck your situation up.
> 
> ...


QFT. You can have the biggest pistol with the longest clip, a mf with a 22 will lay you down if it's your time.


----------



## lowriderlife63 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful advice g.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GALLO 59 said:


> only thing dangerous in lowriding is cops. busting a hose or fire from bad wiring. back then when lowriding was super popular there was a lot of jacking for cars and parts or wheels for their own cars, these days your average car thief wouldn't know what to do with a lowrider they are more after whats popular now like new cars on big rims or trucks and Hondas more of a demand for those so car thieves know they'll be able to get rid of them fast. but if youre in LA, look it up the law passed this week you can ride and walk around strapped and have a concealed gun on you and its legal, look it up so if you are that worried get a strap now you don't even have to make a stash spot you can have it on your waist


Most guys who lowrider dont qualify fpr conceal carry...,


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like your cousin watched menace to society for the first time


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Qft,back in 9deefoee


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:


X2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

if you stay ready you aint gotta get ready...:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:burn:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

put a "ice cube face" on, get some locs, and get a spider web tatt and ur good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wtf


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> Omaha, Nebraska:roflmao:


 Thats right OMAHA NEBRASKA....25 years plus Lowriding...real Daytons,Chromed out street cars since the 80s....


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

First I like to ask what type of car your cousin got? and how is his income? The reason I ask is maybe have you thought about that maybe your cousin can be hating on you and dont want you to get certain things cause he dont like it? Broke dudes always have the down fall stories,of why you should not get things.In the nineties I had some friends that I kick to the curve cause I seened their true colors. I told them I was getting Daytons. They said dont get them, your gonna get car jacked. One of the true friends that was listening pulled me to the side and said everybody else is riding on them,they not riding around worried you only live once I'd get em. So I folllowed his words and got them. The same friends that told me not to get them were giving me props and breaking they neck to get in my car and ride.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

As long as you bump allot of Justin Bieber on your stereo, you will be okay!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, people do get jacked don't let people tell you that it don't happen nowadays.carry yourself well and yourfamily. We all know what comes with buying a set of 400 chinas to 20, 000 dollar wheels and custom setups on lowriders or custom cars some people or envious and want what you have on a car people, try to act like they dont happen. Most people don't know the diffrence from a china to them they are all daytons. Most people will steal that impala like someone said cause its easier to get rid of than that Ferrari. Just what comes with any thing


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

This is the same guy who tells you that ur gonna smoked if wear "nike cortez"


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

bluebyrd86 said:


> This is the same guy who tells you that ur gonna smoked if wear "nike cortez"


:roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

lowriderlife63 said:


> I am new here and got into lowriding in 2011, ever since then ive heard things that like i could get shot, jacked, and so on. Just want to know if its dangerous or not. I live in Los Angeles also. Saying stuff like if im at a red light some thug or something can put a gun to my face and jack me or something. Im planning to get a regal and put 13z on it and make it my daily driver( no hydros).


u sound like a bitch ! :ninjalay with dolls cause lowriding is not for you !


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

Did'nt you hear bout that vato that got shot for his cutty?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> ^^^^^has only seen that in movies or read about it


Simon puto has had his card numerous times, he lives his life through rap songs, music videos, documentaries.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

lowriderlife63 said:


> Reason i asked is because my cousin told me all this happened to his friends.


Ever had ur shit pushed in brah?


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, very dangerous. Scarry stuff. uffin:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

La Skzanoma said:


> Yes, very dangerous. Scarry stuff. uffin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ok so i read dis whole fucking thread and thought dis nikka screen name is lowriderlife bwahahahahahahaha but foreal doh as long as you dont get a car wiff drug monies you wont have any hate


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

U take a chance of getting jacked when u walk out ur front door to go to work. More of a chance when u go to the bank to cash ur check. Stop worrying about the hype grow some balls and live ur life


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

CustomMachines said:


> with a regal on chinas? i wouldn't worry too much :cheesy:


 Lmfao!!!!! Ain't that the truth!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Only people worried bout getting jacked are those who built their rides with illegal monies. .


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> Only people worried bout getting jacked are those who built their rides with illegal monies. .


aye you think someone making illegal monies is gonna get jacked? maybe the ranflas get taken by the feds


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Some real funny Guys on here......so if You sell Dope You dont deserve to build a car with the money You risked You life and freedom to get.....Bunch of square ass busters......Everybody so righteous and honest all of a sudden ........The game is not for punk ass busters.....Shit who else has 15 to 25 thousand to blow on a car that wont sell for half of what You put in it... the Dopeman ! Lowrider magazine has been showing Dope money cars for Years....


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye you think someone making illegal monies is gonna get jacked? maybe the ranflas get taken by the feds


That's where I was going with that :h5:. .


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

lowriderlife63 said:


> I am new here and got into lowriding in 2011, ever since then ive heard things that like i could get shot, jacked, and so on. Just want to know if its dangerous or not. I live in Los Angeles also. Saying stuff like if im at a red light some thug or something can put a gun to my face and jack me or something. Im planning to get a regal and put 13z on it and make it my daily driver( no hydros).


Yes, you will be raped, shot and killed. It happened to me twice...


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Yes, you will be raped, shot and killed. It happened to me twice...


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Nonsense car or not car danger will get you no matter what..never had a problem with rides in La or other places shit somebody stold my bycicle park it outside a mall ....it happens .dont let people scare you or put nonsence in ur head...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Some real funny Guys on here......so if You sell Dope You dont deserve to build a car with the money You risked You life and freedom to get.....Bunch of square ass busters......Everybody so righteous and honest all of a sudden ........The game is not for punk ass busters.....Shit who else has 15 to 25 thousand to blow on a car that wont sell for half of what You put in it... the Dopeman ! Lowrider magazine has been showing Dope money cars for Years....


Lol


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

lone star said:


> Lol


 Im tripping on these fools for real.....everybody bend the laws to thier favor,if You dont have the balls to street hustle like some of US dont hate.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Im tripping on these fools for real.....everybody bend the laws to thier favor,if You dont have the balls to street hustle like some of US dont hate.....


Balls to hustle huh. What about some balls to man up and get a job that brings home bacon?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

It sounds good to a Square..... I do whatever it takes to get it......I bring home the bacon not excuses,4 cars in the driveway...one car payment over $500 a month...no job..I hustle...and buy and sell cars ,do mechanic work,paint houses,pressure wash...........Man up Bitch please


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

lone star said:


> Balls to hustle huh. What about some balls to man up and get a job that brings home bacon?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> It sounds good to a Square..... I do whatever it takes to get it......I bring home the bacon not excuses,4 cars in the driveway...one car payment over $500 a month...no job..I hustle...and buy and sell cars ,do mechanic work,paint houses,pressure wash...........Man up Bitch please


Tight. U dont have to justify anything to me. I dont care what u have. Or what u do for a living. But thanks for sharing.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Why are so many Police ass busters on here.....thats Why I only have 600+ post I dont have time to bicker with Busters....Im busy gettin $$.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

85eldoCE said:


> U take a chance of getting jacked when u walk out ur front door to go to work. More of a chance when u go to the bank to cash ur check. Stop worrying about the hype grow some balls and live ur life


Yup


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Why are so many Police ass busters on here.....thats Why I only have 600+ post I dont have time to bicker with Busters....Im busy gettin $$.


Real mothafuckin G's hustle and post on the innernutz at the same damn time. step yo game up


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

lone star said:


> Tight. U dont have to justify anything to me. I dont care what u have. Or what u do for a living. But thanks for sharing.


:werd:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

CustomMachines said:


> Real mothafuckin G's hustle and post on the innernutz at the same damn time. step yo game up


:werd::werd:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MinieMe209 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


Whats good diggidy, all good?


----------

